# Looking for the ladies advice



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi everyone this is the first time Ive posted in here.

I have a friend she is in very good shape she is in her 40s and is looking into taking the next step and move onto AAS.

She is looking at tabs whats peoples thoughts on whats best to start with and what doses to run?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

HRT


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

a really low dose of anavar or tbol imo


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Rottee said:


> Hi everyone this is the first time Ive posted in here.
> 
> I have a friend she is in very good shape she is in her 40s and is looking into taking the next step and move onto AAS.
> 
> She is looking at tabs whats peoples thoughts on whats best to start with and what doses to run?


That depends on what her goals are, she may be in good shape but how long has she been training? What is her diet like? AAS are not magic pills that will negate the need for hard work.....sorry to sound a little patronising but all these things need to be considered VERY carefully. Too many people are ready and willing to resort popping a pill or instead of revisiting other areas ie training intensity, nutrition and rest.

When she can make her own posts and post things like her diet, training plan her goals etc more help may be available.

Does your 'friend' intend to compete?

Lou


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

MarcusWright said:


> a really low dose of anavar or tbol imo


x2. Although for women taking AAS they have to be very careful and confident in their source. Much more so than men


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

No she isnt going to compete.

She has been training for 5-10 years shes is looking for more definition that she cant seem to get training naturally.

Dont get me wrong shes not looking to be massive she looking to keep her feminine body shape but with more definition.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Rottee said:


> No she isnt going to compete.
> 
> She has been training for 5-10 years shes is looking for more definition that she cant seem to get training naturally.
> 
> Dont get me wrong shes not looking to be massive she looking to keep her feminine body shape but with more definition.


To me this sounds like a diet issue not something that gear will sort out by itself....can you post up her diet and also how frequently and when she does cardio and how often she trains and what she does with her training sessions.

It would be really helpful..... :thumb:


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok thanks will get it and post it up ASAP


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

You can take all the pills and potions you want.

And I swear, they will be for nought if your training and diet aren't in place.

You can eat all you want, lift as heavy as you want and take as much gear as you want. Won't give you that defined look.

I know. I've been on lots of gear now for a period of time and it's made no difference to how shredded I look. I'm bigger, heavier and stronger. That's all.

Anavar WILL NOT cut you up. I guarantee this.

Neither will Winstrol.

If you have a low bodyfat to begin with, it may make your muscles a fraction bigger (if at all), maybe add some vascularity, and PERHAPS give you the look you seek.

I've taken all the main steroids and at a sub competition level, without proper conditioning, they're useless for what your friend seeks.

She needs to review her diet.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Erm....the man is here for advice and not a morality lecture!

It has been stated that she is in good shape.

Trained for a few years.

In her 40's so hardly some bit of kid looking for a quick fix.

He is coming back with diet so perhaps some tweaks can be made there as Lou pointed out BUT the lady in question has decided she would like to take some drugs and has asked for advice on the best way to aproach this. Most women I know start off with very low dosages of Anavar 5mgED. See how this is tolerated with regards to sides and then either stick to that or increase to 10mg, some recommend not going any higher than this and I personally have had good results at this dosage. BUT there will always be side effects no matter how small as long as your friend is aware of that fact and accepts that. I would highly recommend reading through the following thread where many female member have kindly shared their experiences...warts and all.

Please remember that this is the 'Female Supplements AND AA's' section of the board and as such women should be able to come on here for advice either off other women or off members who have had experience with women and AA's. Of course they are not a quick fix and the consequences can be permanant and that is why we should be able to ask for facts so that we can make informed decisions!


----------

